# Silver bay dun Mustang gelding



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

look at his movement, he is gorgeous


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Stunning horse!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

What a beautiful horse!
I have a Silver Bay...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He's lovely...congrats on him  

I have a 'boring' ol chestnut...but she's got four white legs, blaze, roaning, and birdcatcher spots...Lol!


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Mom2pride I sympathize.
I said I'd never buy a chestnut. Too boring! 
Well, of course, I ended up with one anyway and I'd love him if he was purple!

---
Beautiful mustang! I'm going through a mustang-infatuation phase right now. This doesn't help, he's gorgeous!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I love him , he is beautiful !


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Silver is good at making horses look dun... with dorsals and leg markings... I'm not saying he's NOT dun, but he doesn't look it to me.

Regardless, he is beautiful  Does he have a name yet? Is he "tame" yet or just adopted from BLM? I like him


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

He's gorgeous. I wonder if he will change color in the summer since he has the stripes.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm sure he will, silvers do amazing color changes! I sure hope the OP will post some when he sheds out


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

Gorgeous horse...I can see the striping on his legs. Will be great to see his summer coat...The snow looks awesome in the pictures..


----------

